# Black eyed Peas and Cornbread



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

When I was a kid, we had cornbread at every meal. Buttermilk cornbread in a cast iron skillet. My Grandmother always made peas, either purple hull or black eyed. We'd pour them over the cornbread and add green pepper sauce. Anyone else ever eat this? Or is it a Deep East Texas thang? YUM


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Grew up eating and still do to.this day also with cabbage on the side.


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

got my mouth waterin


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Definitley an East Texas thing for sure. I've shelled many a purple hull sitting on the porch with my grand parents. Peas and cornbread are GREAT!


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

don't know about just a e tex thing, I am from florida originally and we had peas of some sort with corn bread all the time.
Don't care for peas very much now, but still love my corn bread

Peas became a stple food in the south after the union army went through burning everything but left the field peas alone because they were considered animal food.


----------



## EDUB (May 2, 2009)

Cornbread and Texas Caviar, with some salt pork!!!!!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Yep, cornbread and purple hulls with some sweet chow-chow on top. Eat it as often as I can get it.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

yep, grandmother from so. Ill.

and big ol real beefsteak maters, the size of a big baseball

homemade strawberry preserves on the leftover cbread for dessert


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Wife wuz brought up to think that peas and cornbread on New Years Day was the ONLY way to guarantee good luck all year...

Whup up a two gallon pot every New Years Eve...and eat on them for three or four days. I need all the luck I can get.


----------



## lean2 (May 26, 2009)

daddy used to pour either sweet milk or buttermilk over leftover cornbread in a drinking glass and eat it with a spoon.momma cooked some kind of bread fresh everyday with beans or peas and milk gravy. lots of fresh veggies we had put up from the farmers market on airline during the growing season. usually the pork chop or piece of chicken was the last thing eaten. miss them days


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

lean2 said:


> daddy used to pour either sweet milk or buttermilk over leftover cornbread in a drinking glass and eat it with a spoon.momma cooked some kind of bread fresh everyday with beans or peas and milk gravy. lots of fresh veggies we had put up from the farmers market on airline during the growing season. usually the pork chop or piece of chicken was the last thing eaten. miss them days


Exactly the same as our home from Pops and the corn bread in milk to fresh beans and veggies out of our garden. Home made pepper sauce over cabbage, beans and corn bread--****ttt! My wife talks with my Mom very often about cooking and she's gettin there and I try to duplicate that stuff sometimes but ain't got **** on my Mom or passed Mama. Dam I'm hungry.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Mmmm Purple-hulls, Silverskinned crowders, Black crowders are my favorite, as a kid I sat on my granpas porch and shelled m till my thumbnails would hurt, that was a long time after they had turned purple. I hated Butterbeans, do you know how many Butterbeans it takes to make a bushell......a BUNCH.....WW


----------



## lean2 (May 26, 2009)

used to take the 64 chevy and put a sheet in the trunk and fill it up with a buncha peas or beans or corn. then the family would sit in a circle in the backyard and shell or shuck till it was done. then momma would can everything or freeze it and we would eat good for another year. still remember momma cutting the corn off the cob and scraping the cob to get the milk . she made the best cream style corn with field corn onion and bacon or bacon grease and onion .man o man glad she taught my wife to cook. man that car had a big trunk


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

Grandparents had a farm in Lousiana and grew cream crowder peas. We would pick bucketr full then sit under the pecan trees and shell them. He had this power pea sheller that looked kindat like the towel dryers at carwashes. Grandma would make cream corn and peas for dinner almost every night. man i miss those days.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Mrschasintail said:


> When I was a kid, we had cornbread at every meal. Buttermilk cornbread in a cast iron skillet. My Grandmother always made peas, either purple hull or black eyed. We'd pour them over the cornbread and add green pepper sauce. Anyone else ever eat this? Or is it a Deep East Texas thang? YUM


Good stuff! Dang it...can't find a bunch of the corn bread pics! 

Cornbread and chili the other night...


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Makes me miss my Grandma! In her honor, going to go pick some sweet corn this evening!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Harbormaster said:


> Good stuff! Dang it...can't find a bunch of the corn bread pics!
> 
> Cornbread and chili the other night...


That pick of chili and cornbread is right up my alley, don't mind it peas either.:brew2:


----------



## Jay-Tex (Aug 19, 2009)

We also used to shell peas still our fingers hurt, and we couldn't wait to eat'em after Maw had cooked them all day..with cornbread of course! Good ole' days!


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Cornbread*

We would take corn to the mill to be water ground into cornmeal.

Cornbread is an universal thing. I've eaten corn bread in probably everywhere. Some people screw it up with too much flour but it's still good.

I even make corn cakes to be eaten with syrup and butter a lot of mornings.

That; with a good cup of coffee is wonderland!

We raised everything that we ate. We would spend many hours, shelling, cutting and preparing stuff for eating and canning. Lots of memories; we made it into a real family 'get-together'.

Thanks for the posts sharing your memories. C2


----------

